# akmayan çeşmenin testisi dolmaz. ne kadar delikanli olursun ol yeğen; düşenin dostu olmaz



## topnotes

Hi, could anyone please translate the above quote?  Thank you very much in advance


----------



## TekYelken

Hi topnotes,

This will sound like an old Shakespearean sonnet but it will give you the idea (((; So here is my translation:

Hold not thy jug to a fountain unrunn'
However thou be smart and cunn'
Bro, thou shalt have no friend sound
When thee fallest to the ground

Hope it helps!


----------



## topnotes

Wow! How did you make it rhyme like that?  Thank you very much!


----------



## TekYelken

Glad you like it !  I like old language, it is far more decent sometimes.


----------



## topnotes

Would you be able to do it in new language too? ☺


----------



## TekYelken

Why, I might,  but I sure like to leave it to the younger friends


----------



## topnotes

Thanks a million again!


----------

